# Curva Sud contro Donnarumma: "finalmente ti sei levato dai c..."



## LukeLike (25 Maggio 2021)

Questo il comunicato sui social di Luca Lucci, capo ultras della curva sud del Milan, su Gianluigi Donnarumma: _"Finalmente
Siamo tornati in Champions finalmente rivediamo una mentalità milan finalmente vediamo una società prendere scelte coraggiose finalmente ti sei levato dai c...!
Certo, perché per il bene del Milan abbiamo più di una volta perdonato perché si da sempre una seconda opportunità a chi indossa la nostra meravigliosa maglia soprattuto se è un ragazzino mal consigliato!
Ma nella vita si cresce si matura si prendono scelte a volte di cuore a volte di testa!
Si diventa uomini con responsabilità è passa il momento che le scelte sono prese da altri per noi!
E poi ci sei tu, che cresci nella squadra che dicevi di amare, che avevi tutti i tifosi dalla tua parte che di quella squadra gloriosa ne indossi la fascia di capitano e finalmente con lei puoi giocare la Champions che a vent&#8217;anni guadagni 6 milioni all&#8217;anno che non ti manca nulla più macchine una bellissima casa, vacanze in barca un conto in banca da capogiro e te ne offrono due in più perché sia mai potresti cadere in povertà! Eppure non basta perché vuoi di più molto di più sempre di più!
Nella convinzione che il tuo procuratore sia la gallina dalle uova d&#8217;oro trascurando che lo sei tu per lui!
Ti auguro il meglio ti auguro tantissimi soldi ti auguro nuove macchine nuove case più conti correnti!
Tanto quello che perdi oggi non potrai comprarlo! Il rispetto della gente quel rispetto che quando uno ti guarda dice &#8220;è proprio una bella persona&#8221; . Non lo sarai mai sarai sempre il ragazzo ingrato il ragazzo attacco hai soldi il ragazzo di raiola!
E se nessuno si dispera per te fatti due domande... sei una liberazione! Basta tarantelle basta parlare di te e del tuo procuratore basta telenovele basta ricatti!
Finalmente! Fuori dai c...
Eccolo il male del calcio! Tutelati e inalzati a Dei...
Lunga vita agli ultras che ancora una volta l&#8217;avevano vista lunga..."_


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2021)

chissà come si starà sentendo il maiale leggendo queste parole


----------



## Mika (25 Maggio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2347242 ha scritto:


> chissà come si starà sentendo il maiale leggendo queste parole



Non glie ne può fregare di meno mi sa.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2021)

Donnarumma è un fenomeno in campo. Fuori s'è dimostrato per quel che è. Maldini l'ha mostrato a tutti qual'era il problema, non era che non giocassimo la champions, erano solo i soldi.

Ed ora mi auguro solo una cosa, che non faccia qualche post o intervista commovente strappalacrime verso il Milan, ti prego Gigio, almeno questa schifosa ipocrisia risparmiacela!


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2021)

A livello mediatico comunque è una caporetto totale per Raiola e Gigio.
Raramente ho visto una indignazione omnes partes come in questo caso.


----------



## Love (25 Maggio 2021)

LukeLike;2347237 ha scritto:


> Questo il comunicato sui social di Luca Lucci, capo ultras della curva sud del Milan, su Gianluigi Donnarumma: _"Finalmente
> Siamo tornati in Champions finalmente rivediamo una mentalità *milan *finalmente vediamo una società prendere scelte coraggiose finalmente ti sei levato dai c...!
> Certo, perché per il bene del Milan abbiamo più di una volta perdonato perché si da sempre una seconda opportunità a chi indossa la nostra meravigliosa maglia soprattuto se è un ragazzino mal consigliato!
> Ma nella vita si cresce si matura si prendono scelte a volte di cuore a volte di testa!
> ...



Milan scritto in minuscolo non si può guardare...


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2021)

potevano farci dare una riletta da uno che sa l'italiano però......

a parte questo ovviamente concordo.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Maggio 2021)

LukeLike;2347237 ha scritto:


> Questo il comunicato sui social di Luca Lucci, capo ultras della curva sud del Milan, su Gianluigi Donnarumma: _"Finalmente
> Siamo tornati in Champions finalmente rivediamo una mentalità milan finalmente vediamo una società prendere scelte coraggiose finalmente ti sei levato dai c...!
> Certo, perché per il bene del Milan abbiamo più di una volta perdonato perché si da sempre una seconda opportunità a chi indossa la nostra meravigliosa maglia soprattuto se è un ragazzino mal consigliato!
> Ma nella vita si cresce si matura si prendono scelte a volte di cuore a volte di testa!
> ...


Tutelati e innalzati a dei, è questo il vero problema della nostra società di oggi


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Maggio 2021)

Jino;2347246 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma è un fenomeno in campo. Fuori s'è dimostrato per quel che è. Maldini l'ha mostrato a tutti qual'era il problema, non era che non giocassimo la champions, erano solo i soldi.
> 
> Ed ora mi auguro solo una cosa, che non faccia qualche post o intervista commovente strappalacrime verso il Milan, ti prego Gigio, almeno questa schifosa ipocrisia risparmiacela!



qualcuno ci cascherebbe pure (non pochi)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Maggio 2021)

rossonero71;2347258 ha scritto:


> Tutelati e innalzati a dei, è questo il vero problema della nostra società di oggi



Oggi pure gente che urla giocando ai videogiochi è un Dio, fa te che mondo. Penso sempre a quel pirla che giocando a Fortnite ha fatto un contratto di 50 milioni di euro con microsoft.

Tutto questo perché è pieno di gente che idolatra i dementi


----------



## JoKeR (25 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2347256 ha scritto:


> potevano farci dare una riletta da uno che sa l'italiano però......
> 
> a parte questo ovviamente concordo.



è un post privato, non un comunicato ufficiale della curva


----------



## Mika (25 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2347256 ha scritto:


> *potevano farci dare una riletta da uno che sa l'italiano però......*
> 
> a parte questo ovviamente concordo.



Effettivamente potevano davvero rileggerla e farla correggere da qualcuno... concordo anche io con loro.


----------



## malos (25 Maggio 2021)

Love;2347254 ha scritto:


> Milan scritto in minuscolo non si può guardare...



Manco l'italiano si può guardare mamma mia...


----------



## Mika (25 Maggio 2021)

JoKeR;2347264 ha scritto:


> è un post privato, non un comunicato ufficiale della curva



Privato o meno una rilettura la dovevano dare, la risposta potrebbe ora "Prima di scrivere imparassero l'italiano" o roba simile come risposta di Raiola.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Maggio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2347248 ha scritto:


> A livello mediatico comunque è una caporetto totale per Raiola e Gigio.
> Raramente ho visto una indignazione omnes partes come in questo caso.



Il tempo fa sbiadire i ricordi, perfino i piu terribili.

Non cambierà nulla, se andasse alla Juve in 3 anni è juventino quanto Pirla.


----------



## LukeLike (25 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2347269 ha scritto:


> Privato o meno una rilettura la dovevano dare, la risposta potrebbe ora "Prima di scrivere imparassero l'italiano" o roba simile come risposta di Raiola.



Beh dai Raiola che dice a qualcuno di imparare l'italiano...


----------



## malos (25 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2347269 ha scritto:


> Privato o meno una rilettura la dovevano dare, la risposta potrebbe ora "Prima di scrivere imparassero l'italiano" o roba simile come risposta di Raiola.



Un altro da Accademia della Crusca.


----------



## JoKeR (25 Maggio 2021)

Mika;2347269 ha scritto:


> Privato o meno una rilettura la dovevano dare, la risposta potrebbe ora "Prima di scrivere imparassero l'italiano" o roba simile come risposta di Raiola.



Vabbè ma siamo noi che ci stiamo facendo fuorviare: è un post privato di un ultrà, quello è e quello rimane.

Probabilmente gli si sta dando risalto proprio per fare il gioco di Raiola, visto come è scritto male.
La Cazzetta sta già spingendo avanti tutta per Zizzo alla Juve... ora si sono pure ricordati che Raiola era l'agente di Nedved ed i rapporti sono ottimi...

Non cadiamo in queste trappole, non mi stupirei se la notizia fosse stata ripresa attribuendo il comunicato alla curva proprio per fare il gioco di Raiola.
Non dimenticatevi delle interviste assurde alla RAI nel 2017 da Montecarlo.

Finalmente via, via via, a calci nel culo.


----------



## sacchino (25 Maggio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2347248 ha scritto:


> A livello mediatico comunque è una caporetto totale per Raiola e Gigio.
> Raramente ho visto una indignazione omnes partes come in questo caso.



Tranne Ruiu


----------



## Mika (25 Maggio 2021)

sacchino;2347279 ha scritto:


> Tranne Ruiu



Ruiu esiste ancora? Non si era dato al poker?


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Maggio 2021)

LukeLike;2347237 ha scritto:


> Questo il comunicato sui social di Luca Lucci, capo ultras della curva sud del Milan, su Gianluigi Donnarumma: _"Finalmente
> Siamo tornati in Champions finalmente rivediamo una mentalità milan finalmente vediamo una società prendere scelte coraggiose finalmente ti sei levato dai c...!
> Certo, perché per il bene del Milan abbiamo più di una volta perdonato perché si da sempre una seconda opportunità a chi indossa la nostra meravigliosa maglia soprattuto se è un ragazzino mal consigliato!
> Ma nella vita si cresce si matura si prendono scelte a volte di cuore a volte di testa!
> ...



Scritto coi piedi quindi perfettamente comprensibile per il bamboccio e il suino. 
Come sostanza ci siamo .


----------



## gabri65 (25 Maggio 2021)

Macché curva sud (scusate le minuscole, mi si è rotto il CAPS DELLA TASTIERA).

A me sembra inquietante il silenzio di quel fallito di Mirabelli.

Mah, chissà, avanza qualche decimo di punto percentuale da precedenti episodi? A buon intenditore ...


----------



## malos (25 Maggio 2021)

sacchino;2347279 ha scritto:


> Tranne Ruiu



Allora è la conferma definitiva della bontà dell'operazione.


----------



## sacchino (25 Maggio 2021)

malos;2347284 ha scritto:


> Allora è la conferma definitiva della bontà dell'operazione.



Completamente d'accordo a metà con te.


----------



## Buciadignho (25 Maggio 2021)

Indignazione o no, non è la prima volta che la fa il cinghiale. Lui ci sguazza in queste situazioni, ora può unire il giocatore e la famiglia ancora più a se: &#8220;vedete? Sono tutti contro di noi! Solo io voglio il tuo bene, questi ti vogliono imprigionare.&#8221; 

Questa indignazione durerà 2 settimane, poi ci sarà l&#8217;europeo poi il ritiro e tutto ritornerà come prima. Non è la prima volta che succede una situazione simile nel mondo del calcio, forse a noi si, ma il ciclo continua.


----------



## Kayl (25 Maggio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2347242 ha scritto:


> chissà come si starà sentendo il maiale leggendo queste parole



non sa leggere


----------



## bmb (25 Maggio 2021)

willcoyote85;2347256 ha scritto:


> potevano farci dare una riletta da uno che sa l'italiano però......
> 
> a parte questo ovviamente concordo.



Situazione grammatica


----------



## markjordan (25 Maggio 2021)

Love;2347254 ha scritto:


> Milan scritto in minuscolo non si può guardare...


idem "hai" , vabbe'

bella mazzata , meritata

spero vada alla juve , x 2 motivi


----------



## 7sheva7 (25 Maggio 2021)

LukeLike;2347237 ha scritto:


> Questo il comunicato sui social di Luca Lucci, capo ultras della curva sud del Milan, su Gianluigi Donnarumma: _"Finalmente
> Siamo tornati in Champions finalmente rivediamo una mentalità milan finalmente vediamo una società prendere scelte coraggiose finalmente ti sei levato dai c...!
> Certo, perché per il bene del Milan abbiamo più di una volta perdonato perché si da sempre una seconda opportunità a chi indossa la nostra meravigliosa maglia soprattuto se è un ragazzino mal consigliato!
> Ma nella vita si cresce si matura si prendono scelte a volte di cuore a volte di testa!
> ...



Scritto da coloro i quali hanno rovinato l'addio al calcio del più grande difensore della storia del calcio, che fra le altre cose ha sempre e solo indossato una sola gloriosa maglia, solo per avere osato non scusarsi con loro dopo Instanbul.
Ah quello stesso calciatore gli ha ancora una volta dimostrato cosa voglia dire essere coerenti nei fatti e non nelle parole.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Maggio 2021)

sacchino;2347279 ha scritto:


> Tranne Ruiu



Ruiu mai stato milanista, tifoso solo di Berlusconi


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2021)

Kayl;2347300 ha scritto:


> non sa leggere



puahahahhahaahahhahaahha


----------



## sampapot (26 Maggio 2021)

grammatica da rivedere....ma il contenuto non fa una piega.
Mi piacerebbe che andasse al barcellona (minuscolo) e che venisse poi squalificato dall'UEFA...sai che goduria!?!?!?!?


----------



## __king george__ (26 Maggio 2021)

LukeLike;2347237 ha scritto:


> Questo il comunicato sui social di Luca Lucci, capo ultras della curva sud del Milan, su Gianluigi Donnarumma: _"Finalmente
> Siamo tornati in Champions finalmente rivediamo una mentalità milan finalmente vediamo una società prendere scelte coraggiose finalmente ti sei levato dai c...!
> Certo, perché per il bene del Milan abbiamo più di una volta perdonato perché si da sempre una seconda opportunità a chi indossa la nostra meravigliosa maglia soprattuto se è un ragazzino mal consigliato!
> Ma nella vita si cresce si matura si prendono scelte a volte di cuore a volte di testa!
> ...



e invece io apprezzo questo comunicato perchè finalmente è un vero comunicato da ultras e da curva..scritto di getto senza troppa diplomazia come ci avevano abituato negli ultimi anni

questo è un "parlare" da curva inter o da curva inglese e a me non dispiace...perchè almeno sento la presenza vera..finalmente

spero non spariscano per mesi come al solito e continuino a farsi sentire..senza prese di posizione a priori ma per il bene del milan...senza farsi scivolare sempre tutto addosso

lo avevo scritto anche nel topic della curva tempo fa che il loro silenzio era ridicolo

ps:ma il capo portavoce non è piu il "vecchietto"? l'hanno mandato in pensione?


----------



## dottor Totem (26 Maggio 2021)

LukeLike;2347237 ha scritto:


> Questo il comunicato sui social di Luca Lucci, capo ultras della curva sud del Milan, su Gianluigi Donnarumma: _"Finalmente
> Siamo tornati in Champions finalmente rivediamo una mentalità milan finalmente vediamo una società prendere scelte coraggiose finalmente ti sei levato dai c...!
> Certo, perché per il bene del Milan abbiamo più di una volta perdonato perché si da sempre una seconda opportunità a chi indossa la nostra meravigliosa maglia soprattuto se è un ragazzino mal consigliato!
> Ma nella vita si cresce si matura si prendono scelte a volte di cuore a volte di testa!
> ...



A forza di dargli del fenomeno si sono convinti tutti.


----------



## James45 (26 Maggio 2021)

LukeLike;2347237 ha scritto:


> Questo il comunicato sui social di Luca Lucci, capo ultras della curva sud del Milan, su Gianluigi Donnarumma: _"Finalmente
> Siamo tornati in Champions finalmente rivediamo una mentalità milan finalmente vediamo una società prendere scelte coraggiose finalmente ti sei levato dai c...!
> Certo, perché per il bene del Milan abbiamo più di una volta perdonato perché si da sempre una seconda opportunità a chi indossa la nostra meravigliosa maglia soprattuto se è un ragazzino mal consigliato!
> Ma nella vita si cresce si matura si prendono scelte a volte di cuore a volte di testa!
> ...



Bravi.
Concordo appieno.

E chi se ne frega dell'italiano.
(E lo dice uno che, se potesse, se ne starebbe tutto il giorno a bacchettare le mancanze di "h", i congiuntivi sostituiti dai condizionali, le interpunzioni mancanti, ecc.)


----------

